# Router Lathe without gears



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a router lathe which does not have gears.

The screw facility is provided by cable.

See pics attached, including the type of work I do with it.

My lathe is a commercially available unit, purchased in Australia, brand name unknown.

The indexing chuck has 36 holes offering 10degree increments.

The spindle has 3 concentric drive wheels offering pitches of 125, 160 and 190mm.

I operate mine lefthanded and have made some mods, but look at the work.

Happy to field questions.

Incidently, flat reeding and fluting is not a lathe job, but barley twist is and is dead easy and fast.

Tks
C ya.


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

*Whoops - where are the pics?*

I'll try that again.

Sorry,
C ya.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Clemo said:


> I have a router lathe which does not have gears.
> 
> The screw facility is provided by cable.
> 
> ...


G'Day Clemo,
That's surely some beautiful work and with a router.
Could I please trouble you to show me a few photos of the actual Router Lathe.
It looks like a great option for someone with space restrictions.
Thank you.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

Look up Timbecon router lathe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a butt in post 

see many more pictures in my uploads

==


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

*Tks Arie & bobj3 - both right on.*

Peter, Hi, go with Arie & bobj3.

PM me if you want to ask questions or compare notes.

C ya.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Looks interesting. Would be interested in learning more about them.


----------

